# Suche eine schnelle Festplatte.



## Casemodding_Maker (9. August 2009)

Brauche 500GB Festplatte. Preis ist egal.
Sata-Anschluß
Muß nur verdammt schnell sein.


----------



## Maschine311 (9. August 2009)

Wenn es nicht zwingend 500GB sein soll, dann diese hier

Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB, SATA II (WD6400AAKS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Maschine311 (9. August 2009)

Sorry für Doppelpost, Unfall


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Wenn dir der Preis egal ist, könntest du ja auch 2x 250GB SSD nehmen.
Das wäre dann verdammt schnell.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Preis egal ist, könntest du ja auch 2x 250GB SSD nehmen.
> Das wäre dann verdammt schnell.


 
Was für welche?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Einmal 250er
Einmal 500er


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Wenn du ne schnelle 500er suchst wäre die Seagate 7200.12 mit 500 GB was für dich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Er hat ja geschrieben, dass Geld keine Rolle spielt und da fällt mir halt nur SSD ein.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Dann soll er sich ne Intel SSD holen, die sind gut oder OCZ Z-Drive 1000GB, PCIe 2.0 x4 (OCZSSDPCIE-1ZDRV1T) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
Damit burnt er alles weg.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Die OCZ kann er aber nicht als Bootlaufwerk verwenden.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. August 2009)

Brauche nur 500GB.Mehr nicht


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Dann soll er Windows halt die Boot Daten auf ne andere Platte schreiben lassen, das tuts eh andauernd :X


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann soll er sich ne Intel SSD holen, die sind gut oder OCZ Z-Drive 1000GB, PCIe 2.0 x4 (OCZSSDPCIE-1ZDRV1T) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
> Damit burnt er alles weg.


 
Die Intel wäre gut. KLICK
Schweineteur, superschnelle SLC Chips und für das OS genau richtig.

Aber wie soll das mit Windows auf einem Z-Drive gehen? 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann soll er Windows halt die Boot Daten auf ne andere Platte schreiben lassen, das tuts eh andauernd :X


 
Auch völlig unsinnig, weil die Daten ja erst über die langsame Northbridge zur noch langsameren Southbridge geschleppt werden müssen, damit sie in das Laufwerk geschrieben werden können, bis dahin ist eine 10 Jahre alte IDE Platte schon lange fertig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Ich dachte er wollte 500GB???


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Das ist kein Unsinn... Windows macht das öfters wenn man mehrere Platten im Rechner hat...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich dachte er wollte 500GB???


 
Für ein OS reicht das.
Alle anderen Sachen kann man auch mit normalen Platten abarbeiten, da merkt man das eh nicht und eine 500GB SSD gibts nicht.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das ist kein Unsinn... Windows macht das öfters wenn man mehrere Platten im Rechner hat...


 
Tja, aber nicht auf einen Steckplatz am Mainboard.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. August 2009)

Mann ihr schreibt am Thema vorbei.
Wollte doch nur wissen.
Welche Festplatte (500GB ) die schnellste ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Eine SSD, hab ich doch schon verlinkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

tobecool schrieb:


> Mann ihr schreibt am Thema vorbei.
> Wollte doch nur wissen.
> Welche Festplatte (500GB ) die schnellste ist


 
Da es keine SSD mit 500GB gibt, nimmst du eine Seagate mit einem Platter, die sollte die schnellste sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Deswegen hab ich ihm 2x 250GB empfohlen, aber du hast recht.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Eine SSD, hab ich doch schon verlinkt.


 


Zu teuer
Der Preis muß schon ein bißchen zur Leistung passen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Dann schreib halt nicht, dass der Preis egal ist.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da es keine SSD mit 500GB gibt, nimmst du eine Seagate mit einem Platter, die sollte die schnellste sein.


 
Was für  eine Seagate genau.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, SATA II (ST3500410AS/ST3500418AS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dann schreib halt nicht, dass der Preis egal ist.


 

Eine Gewisse bauernschläue, hab ich nartürlich miteinbezogen .
Sorry mein Fehler


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

tobecool schrieb:


> Zu teuer
> Der Preis muß schon ein bißchen zur Leistung passen.


 
Erst sagen, dass der Preis egal ist und dann quaken, dass sie zu teuer ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

tobecool schrieb:


> Eine Gewisse bauernschläue, hab ich nartürlich miteinbezogen .
> Sorry mein Fehler


Sorry, dass ich kein Bauer bin.

Die Seagate ist sehr gut.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, SATA II (ST3500410AS/ST3500418AS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Und was ist mit der hier: Hitachi Ultrastar A7K1000 500GB, SATA II (HUA721050KLA330)


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erst sagen, dass der Preis egal ist und dann quaken, dass sie zu teuer ist.


 

Wenn ihr schon so genau seit



(dann hab ich das geschrieben )


----------



## derLordselbst (9. August 2009)

Das Problem ist eher, dass hier im Forum doch einige Enthusiasten unterwegs sind, die bei Preis egal an 1000 + Euros denken. Und dann bist Du natürlich ist dann eine Raid-Controller-Karte für 600 Euro + 4 x 128 GB SSDs für noch einige hundert Euro eine passende Antwort.

Du meintest wohl eher, dass es bei Preisen in festplattenüblichen Rahmen nicht auf ein paar Euros ankommt?

PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
Die ist günstig und dank 7200 Umdrehungen und nur einen Platter auch schnell.


Ansonsten schreib doch, was Dein Budget ist. Eventuell bist Du dann auch ein Kandidat für die Kombination SSD für Programme und Spiele und Festplatte als Datengrab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Die F3 gibts aber noch nicht und ich denke mal, dass er eine Festplatte kaufen will, auf die er nicht warten muss.
Außerdem, erst mal abwarten, wie sich die Samung schlägt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Und ob sie überhaupt hält.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und ob sie überhaupt hält.


 
Das wird sie schon. 
Aber ich denke mal, dass es kaum Unterschiede geben wird, wie auch.
Ich muss mal schauen, vielleicht kaufe ich mir ein paar F3.


----------

